# No more tourist visa extensions



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

From what I've read tourist visas will not be extended unless the expiration date falls within the lockdown period. My visa expires on 29-April, My scheduled flight back to the USA is May 20th. Trying to change the flight might be impossible......so what to do? Overstay my visa and pay the fine?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi ken, from what I have read and OMO if you are here you are good. Immigration here is operating on a skeleton crew mostly focused at international airports within PH.
I and others have posted links and info with regards to your/my dilemma. Basically there will be no processing of any type of visa until things get back to normal and Immigration offices reopen, when? Who knows given the current climate. Legitimate visa holders will not be fined for overstaying providing they attend their IMMI office within 30 days of restarting operations. Relax.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the official Facebook link with phone number and messaging just in case, I've used this several times, if you call make sure to have somebody standing by the speaks the language but if not they should be able to find somebody in the office that speaks English well.

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

This is what I sent on the FB page with the following response:

Hi, I need to renew My visa within in the next 3 weeks (Australian citizen residing in Bacnotan La Union). My local Immigration office is in San Fernando city, will or is it intended to keep local offices open? If not what procedure should I follow please.


Salamat


SAT 5:24 PM

Good day. Our offices are open during weekdays but with a skeletal workforce. There is no announcement from the Department of Justice or Malacañan for the suspension of work. You may view our facebook page regularly for updates regarding the office hours. Thank you.


Chat Conversation End
Type a message...

Regardless it has been decreed that during this period of uncertainty there will be no fines if your visa runs out providing that once things are back to normal you renew within 30 days,,,,, being slack I can't remember which topic I posted the ordinance number and decree on, think M.C.A. also posted this.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> This is what I sent on the FB page with the following response:
> 
> Hi, I need to renew My visa within in the next 3 weeks (Australian citizen residing in Bacnotan La Union). My local Immigration office is in San Fernando city, will or is it intended to keep local offices open? If not what procedure should I follow please.
> 
> ...



Here's a link to the spot you posted https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...ore-tourist-visa-extensions.html#post15068694


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found a link from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration addressing this issue PRESS RELEASE
2020 March 20.

http://immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/03_Mar/2020Mar20_Press.pdf


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

WOW! It may be along time before I can come back there. I had made plans to fly there. I am glad I had not finalized the trip back yet.

Hope all are safe there. I know it is crazy here in the states. They have shut down most dine in restaurants, closed bars and nightclubs and most all government parks are closed. I am in Florida and the beaches are all close also. This is a mess. Something I never dreamed of seeing in my lifetime. The last pandemic was the Spanish flu in 1918 that killed millions worldwide.

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

kenslvr said:


> From what I've read tourist visas will not be extended unless the expiration date falls within the lockdown period. My visa expires on 29-April, My scheduled flight back to the USA is May 20th. Trying to change the flight might be impossible......so what to do? Overstay my visa and pay the fine?



all aliens whose visas will expire during the duration of the Enhanced Community Quarantine shall be allowed to file their applications for extension sans penalties, provided that they file their applications within thirty days from the lifting of the Enhanced Community Quarantine. 

(My assumption, "if" the quarantine is still in effect on May 20, BI at the Airport will know you had no chance to extend and let you depart without extending.)

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/03_Mar/2020Mar20_Press.pdf

Stay up to date on Immigration Press Releases below. 
Bureau of Immigration Philippines


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> WOW! It may be along time before I can come back there. I had made plans to fly there. I am glad I had not finalized the trip back yet.
> 
> Hope all are safe there. I know it is crazy here in the states. They have shut down most dine in restaurants, closed bars and nightclubs and most all government parks are closed. I am in Florida and the beaches are all close also. This is a mess. Something I never dreamed of seeing in my lifetime. The last pandemic was the Spanish flu in 1918 that killed millions worldwide.
> 
> art


Tighter restrictions: 

MANILA, Philippines—Bureau of Immigration (BI) Commissioner Jaime Morente announced that they will be implementing the restricted entry of foreign nationals in the country starting March 22.

Exempted from this suspension are foreign spouses and children *who are traveling with the Filipino national*

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/03_Mar/2020Mar20b_Press.pdf


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Bureau of Immigration Philippines


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

> According to Morente, all aliens whose visas will expire during the duration of the Enhanced
> Community Quarantine shall be allowed to file their applications for extension sans penalties,
> provided that they file their applications within thirty days from the lifting of the Enhanced
> Community Quarantine.


From the BI downloaded flyer. So it sounds like we can stay and we got 30 days to renew when operations resume at your local BI.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I read the title that they had stopped the issuing of extensions completely so that the long term tourist visa stay would no longer be allowed.

The PRA has also issued a similar statement concerning any renewals of SRRV that come due during this period.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I read the title that they had stopped the issuing of extensions completely so that the long term tourist visa stay would no longer be allowed.
> 
> The PRA has also issued a similar statement concerning any renewals of SRRV that come due during this period.


Okay and thank you for that update Rick... I took some time but couldn't find much other than what was on the PRA website, here's what I found and so I don't know if this is current or ? https://pra.gov.ph

I also took a look at press releases on the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and also under the Long Term Tourist Visa but? It all looks the same and no messages.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

April 8 info from BI website:

"Morente likewise advised foreign nationals who chose to remain in the country to stay indoors 
during the quarantine period. “Should your visas expire during the ECQ, you may opt to file for 
your extensions thirty days after the lifting of the quarantine period, no penalties will be 
charged,” assured Morente. “Please stay at home, let us all follow the restrictions being imposed 
by the government to be able to defeat this virus,” he stated.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Since my SRRV is good until Sept 2021, I sincerely hope I do not have to avail of the extension to renew.


----------

